# Ivory Jungle Carpet Python Pics



## ExecutiveReptiles (Jan 27, 2008)

Got to see a beautiful Ivory Jungle Carpet this weekend at a local show....this beauty was produced by Inland Reptiles.....I wish I could have taking him home...but he wasn't for sale...


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 27, 2008)

nice looking fella


----------



## itbites (Jan 27, 2008)

*Very nice jungle!!! ...so what are the shows like over there anyways?*


----------



## jay76 (Jan 27, 2008)

very nice jungle


----------



## krusty (Jan 27, 2008)

that is so nice,what would some thing like that cost over there.


----------



## jessb (Jan 27, 2008)

How beautiful, it looks like the snake equivalent of a 40s film star - all flawless porcelain cream colour, against velvety black...


----------



## blake_814 (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice! How much would one of these beauties go for!?


----------



## Joshua VW (Jan 27, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful! I love the colour, well... um... I mean the black and white.


----------



## ExecutiveReptiles (Jan 27, 2008)

itbites said:


> *Very nice jungle!!! ...so what are the shows like over there anyways?*


 
Our local shows are usually around 40-50 Vendors, with tables offering thier reptiles for sale....Kind of like this...this is a local show at the end of last year...





Here is a really nice Vendors setup....





The Ivory was just brought there by a friend who produced it, and wasn't for sale, But I think he sells them for $300-$500 US Dollars.....I don't think that many people work with them...so they are more rare than the Yellow and Black Jungles....


----------



## krusty (Jan 28, 2008)

$300-$500 US Dollars,is that all i thought they would cost more than that,can you get any pics of an adult.


----------



## blackghost (Jan 28, 2008)

Geez, and that's just a local show, you guys sure do do it big over there.

I wish Australia would hurry up and follow suite.

Very nice Jungle too David, thanks for sharing.

blackghost


----------



## moreliainsanity (Jan 28, 2008)

WOW!!!! Now give me that one anyday 
Very pretty animal for sure, Thanks for taking time on posting them pics.

Leigh


----------



## Kyro (Jan 28, 2008)

blackghost said:


> Geez, and that's just a local show, you guys sure do do it big over there.
> 
> I wish Australia would hurry up and follow suite.
> 
> ...



Ditto. Reptile Mania made me realise just how small the herp community is over here.


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2008)

You sure its ajungle? :lol:


----------



## Jungleland (Jan 28, 2008)

Very Nice Jungle!!! I want one!!!
Or two

Joel


----------



## indicus (Jan 28, 2008)

A very stunning ivory; thanks for sharing David and Amanda.
The term 'Ivories' in Australia; has; and
normally refers to white sibling's that can be seen to occur
in clutch's of normal coloured B/G jungles....most notably some of the Tully form B/G's.
Some of these ivories are spectacular IMO.
Out of interest; regarding your friends ivories; what ratio of white sibling's does he get as
apposed to normal's in a clutch? Or are they all white type siblings?
Have these animals been line bred?.
If possible; I to; look forward to seeing adult pictures of what produced this very impressive animal......
We have a lot to look forward to in the future; in regards these morphs in Australia; as it's still early days here;
and we are just on the verge of seeing the results of line breeding these forms.
The Black and White jungles; produce; as the name suggests; clutches of animals that predominantly
display a consistent black and white colouration; of a varying degree.....the colour varies; depending the line;
and 'area type' an animal may originate from.
Area form Black and Whites occur in pockets of rainforest in North Queensland;
most notably those that are seen to occur in Julattan and Cape Tribulation tend to display these characteristic's.
I agree Joel; wouldn't mind a few myself


----------



## RevDaniel (Jan 28, 2008)

nice looking snakes


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 28, 2008)

indicus said:


> A very stunning ivory; thanks for sharing David and Amanda.
> The term 'Ivories' in Australia; has; and
> normally refers to white sibling's that can be seen to occur
> in clutch's of normal coloured B/G jungles....most notably some of the Tully form B/G's.
> ...



So from that, are these snakes simply a genetic variation of the standard black and gold jungles produced in the wild (and captive breeding obviously) caused by a recessive gene and therefor can occur in just about any clutch of black and gold jungles? And once two have been produced have the black and white line refined to produce more spectacular and consistent black and whites? 

Absolutely beautiful snake there. I want one so bad now...


----------



## Jungleland (Jan 28, 2008)

This is Bill (tully Ivory) he's been producing at least 4-5 black and ivory hatchies in a clutch, enclosed pics of one of his offsprings, if you look closely on the head pattern it's similar to the pics that david posted. more projects to work on in the future lol

Joel

DAD




bubs







.


----------



## krusty (Jan 28, 2008)

it will not be to long joel and you will have it spot on.


----------



## NickM (Jan 29, 2008)

The Ivory Dave posted is mine. I just brought it to the show to let him see one in person, I cant seem to get the color right on my camera.

I will try and post some pics of the parents.

My line is all from selective breeding. I hatched a very odd lookings ivory colored female in 1996 and it just went from there. This baby represents the 4th generation in the project.

At this point in the process none of the babies really turn out like a standard B/G jungle, some do devlope yellow to various degrees but its not at all like a normal jungle, more of a yellow wash over the white. 

Being int he US there is very little information on the origin, though the grandfather is belived to have come from a pair of "imported" animals from Mission Beach QLD.

Nick


----------



## NickM (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some pics of the parents
They are 7 years old in these pictures.

Sire





Dam
[img][IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v290/nickmutton/Cimg3733.jpg

That adult malke does look similar to my adult female, both having similar striping. I have a couple of striped hatchlings from last year also.
The snake in my Avatar is also one of this pairs offspring from 05 as well.

Nick


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 29, 2008)

Stunning ivory jungles guys .
ill join in ,,
i will breed this pair together this coming breeding season ,
the female is a nice ivory colour ,
but the male has a light lemon yellow tint of colour to him and he is not as clean in the colour as the female,

cheers
Roger

FEMALE 







MALE


----------



## indicus (Jan 29, 2008)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> So from that, are these snakes simply a genetic variation of the standard black and gold jungles produced in the wild (and captive breeding obviously) caused by a recessive gene and therefor can occur in just about any clutch of black and gold jungles? And once two have been produced have the black and white line refined to produce more spectacular and consistent black and whites?
> 
> Absolutely beautiful snake there. I want one so bad now...



Hi Disasterpiece,
I keep Black and White form jungles; not ivories; and can offer little input in regards recessive genes in the ivories.....I'm sure Joel, Nick or Roger are in a better position to explain their experience with the breeding the ivory types.
As expressed; the ivories tend to occur sporadically in some clutch's of b/g jungles....lighter sibling's that tend to lack the standard yellow colouration; displayed by others in a clutch b/g's.
No; not all b/g's forms produce ivories....and B/W form jungles; ideally produce B/W's.
As Joel expressed; he gets several ivory type sibling's; each season from his 'beautiful' pair of breeders.
I'm sure these breeders in time; with selective breeding; will refine desired traits further; and as such;
will increase the numbers of sibling's; that display the ivory appearance within a clutch....
For those that have never had the pleasure of keeping ivories or B/W's;
one can not fully appreciate how stunning some of these animals can be; especially when seen in the flesh....some of these animals actually display a 'glow'; which is impossible to capture on a camera.
This is only my second season producing the B/W form; and I'm expecting some insane colours; and Patten's
judging the juv's that have hatched this season....I look forward to the future; as there's some exciting times 
ahead for both forms.
Thanks for the info; and pictures David and Nick; truly stunning animals.....gives us a insight in where we are going with the breeding of the ivories.
Joel; Roger; what can I say; brilliant; thanks for sharing 8) 
I know this is a ivory thread; but I couldn't resist...sorry :lol:...an adult B/W; for comparison


----------



## slacker (Jan 29, 2008)

That's effing nice, indicus!


----------



## Jungleland (Jan 29, 2008)

-aspidites- said:


> That's effing nice, indicus!


I second that  Bloody awsome!!!
They seem friendly as well indicus, Is that right???
How's your waiting list going this seasonLOL

Joel


----------



## indicus (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheers Aspidities; Joel;
She bred for the first time this season;
so I'm keen to see how her babies turn out 
Yes your right Joel; they tend to be some what mellow compared to other forms of jungles.
However a couple I have are complete nuts; goes to show their all individuals :lol:
All the best


----------



## NickM (Jan 30, 2008)

absolutely stunning Indicus, as always.

My line of Ivories at this point is primarily the product of selective breeding and not a single gene mutation.

After 4 generations it is becoming more consistant and the most recent clutch contains no typical b/g jungles. We will just keep refining it with further generations. For example I still have the entire 2007 clutch, I will probably keep all of them untill they are 18months old before decing wich to keep back. Its a long process but its rewarding to see it starting to show some decent results.

Of course I would dump all of them in a second for a chance to work with locality B/W animals!

Nick


----------



## dragon lady (Jan 30, 2008)

I love the colour variation WOW!!!!


----------



## boris (Jan 30, 2008)

verry nice jungle. jungles are my favarout carpet python


----------



## Renagade (Jan 30, 2008)

jessb said:


> How beautiful, it looks like the snake equivalent of a 40s film star - all flawless porcelain cream colour, against velvety black...


 
audrey... in breakfast at tiffany's


----------



## digdown2001 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi,
I purchased this awesome animal (pure Tully) from Nick Stock a while back, as it has grown the head has gone the same colour as my Julatten B&W jungle, something I wasn't expecting. Here is an image taken by Nick some time back, he's much whiter now, although I would call it ivory too I guess.... I'll get some new shots of him to shwo you exactly what I mean. If anyone knows of a good ivory Obee female, please let me know 

(once again, copyright of the image is owned by Nick Stock)





To be honest, I couldn't care less what colour label he gets, but it really is surprising how white he's becoming....

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## hornet (Mar 20, 2008)

digdown2001 said:


> Hi,
> I purchased this awesome animal (pure Tully) from Nick Stock a while back, as it has grown the head has gone the same colour as my Julatten B&W jungle, something I wasn't expecting. Here is an image taken by Nick some time back, he's much whiter now, although I would call it ivory too I guess.... I'll get some new shots of him to shwo you exactly what I mean. If anyone knows of a good ivory Obee female, please let me know
> 
> (once again, copyright of the image is owned by Nick Stock)
> ...



Very nice steve, you should post pics of some of your other jungles, i'm yet to see the best of your collection i'm sure


----------



## digdown2001 (Mar 20, 2008)

hornet said:


> Very nice steve, you should post pics of some of your other jungles, i'm yet to see the best of your collection i'm sure


 
 Oh, I consider this one of my vafourites for sure John, I just had to post this updated pic to rub into poor Nick what he gave up!! LOL Check this out, if anyone ever thought Tully forms were boring, think again I say  I reckon he deserves an Obee, don't you???






Steve


----------



## hornet (Mar 20, 2008)

wow that is stunning, its improved so much

p.s. hear about grant?


----------



## bigi (Mar 20, 2008)

indicus, sensational B&W.

heres a head pic of one, 

i think its more ivory than white in color but class it how you will


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 20, 2008)

the aussie ones have a more solid jungle type head pattern while the pics of the american ones have a more broken looking head pattern which looks like they have some coastal in their line .
not trying to start an arguement as they are all wonderful looking snakes and would love to own any of them just an observation.


----------

